# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  TERRENO DE 400 HAS en Casma , para cesión a inversionistas

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Buenas noches: 
Represento a una Asociación de Productores en Casma, la cual dispone de aproximadamente 800 has de terreno. 
Estamos en la búsqueda de un grupo inversionista que pueda hacer la perforación de un pozo y la conducción del agua hacia el terreno. A cambio la asociación cedería hasta 400 hectáreas. 
Mayores informes  
980757515
Ing. Angelo SotoTemas similares: terreno para comercio e inversionistas terreno para ganaderos  inversionistas,, terreno para agro industriales . inversionistas TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 2500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA Solicitud: Terreno de 100 Has en Casma para producción de mango

----------


## detective

Trato de comunicarme pero me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo .

----------

